# Raptor Idiot. Funny.



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

:haha:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

really? where was he planning on going? into a wall? dumbass


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep he failed.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I love it..."The quad just got fixxed a few seconds ago" priceless!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

dumb a**


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

I love it. Nature has that natural way of weeding people out.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

LMFAO too funny!! Does anyone know if that genius does Birthday parties..:nutkick:


----------



## cmjbr750 (Mar 25, 2010)

what a rutard :thinking:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:loser: But if he wasn't so stupid we wouldn't have had such a good laugh


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LMAO! I saw the whiskey bottle. Liquid courage.

Funny.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

now I dont feel so bad for what I did last night............


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> now I dont feel so bad for what I did last night............


details. you did not think you would get away with out telling did you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

put in new primary spring, gave it a LOT more throttle snap... 

Well, this is w/ the stock springs





.

Last night I launched off the top off that same drop, giving it about the same throttle, and my front tires landed at that board (you can see it if you look hard when Im about to go up, and then come back down) in the creek, stopping me instantly, and almost throwing me over the bars.... So, note to self, don't need as much throttle off that slope anymore....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

lol now thats funny right there.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, I would say idot describes him well. What the heck did he think was gonna happen when he dropped the clutch like that?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

:haha: Should have videoed that ride/launch! LOL!!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

A video of what you did would of made my day.lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah lucky for me there were no camera's around.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

seeing ppl like that makes me feel that much smarter lmao


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha::haha: What in the world was he trying to do??? epic fail LOL.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm guessing he wants to take the skid plates off...quickly


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well now he has bigger fish to fry. He bought a new Outlander on Friday and blew it up by Sunday. Dealer said warranty wasn't gonna cover it but I think they are now.


----------

